# Toshiba Regza 37hl67



## pmc847 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Regza 37hl67 (3 yrs old) that suddenly has green blotches on the face/hands (flesh tone areas). THis happens on Dish, DVD, VCR. I tried adjusting color, only helps a little. What is wrong and what can I do about it.

Thanks

Philip


----------



## lumsden (Aug 8, 2011)

Did anyone ever respond to your question or did you get the TV fixed? I'm now having exactly the same problem and haven't been able to fix it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## pmc847 (Jan 28, 2011)

No response or help of any type. Ended up getting a 37" Vizio.

Philip


----------

